
Is Y Combinator growing too quickly? - pitdesi
http://www.quora.com/Is-Y-Combinator-growing-too-quickly
======
pg
Empirically, no. The test (for both us and the founders) is how well the
startups do, and this batch seems to be doing at least as well as previous
batches.

There are always things that break when you scale. E.g. Rehearsal Day seemed
exhaustingly long this time. (It takes longer than Demo Day because there is
feedback between the presentations.) We may have to spread it over 2 days next
time. But we've always had some amount of breakage each cycle, because we've
usually grown a lot from one to the next.

~~~
pitdesi
Certainly makes sense that there would be some growing pains, which is the
case with any company.

How do you measure how well the startups "do"? Is it just a gut feeling of how
far along they've come at this time in the summer?

~~~
pg
What they've achieved so far. It's particularly easy to say right now, because
I've just met with most of them to figure out their Demo Day pitches. There
are only a handful where we had trouble making a convincing case, and in
nearly all of those the reason was that they changed their idea too recently
to have significant progress to report yet.

------
roschdal
When will Y Combinator come to Europe?

